# Galacs vs Leucs ponderings for my tank



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello All,

I am interested in obtaining frogs for my 29gal. I just finished added plants and all. (Egg Crate, GS/coco/peat background), note I will still be adding hides, monkey ladder, etc..) 

I believe I'm stuck on what I should place in this tank... so far it's between Leucs and Galacs as group frogs (4)

I don't think my apartment location will like me having something loud.

1. Is it true banded leucs have a quieter call? 
2. What are the differences and similarities between Leucs and Galacs?
3. It is true Leucs have less aggression as a group?
4. Any other frog suggestions?



















I would enjoy any suggestions as I'm pretty stuck on what to get. I already have CR Auratus and would like something more bold.

Thanks,
Steve
1.2.0 CR Auratus, "0.0.4 Galacs or Leucs coming soon"


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have both a 100% solid orange galac and a leuc, and I like both of them equally. I'm not sure about calling yet, as neither are old enough. Both are fairly bold IMO, much more bold than my duo of campana auratus. My boldest frogs are my INIBICO variabilis. Very entertaining.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice tank  and I'd go with Galacs - yellow being my favourite


----------



## habubak (Jun 7, 2008)

I've not kept Leucs before, but I've really enjoyed my red&black galacs. With lots of leaf litter, they're always active. And I've only ever heard them one time, by accident, and I'm not sure it was really a call or not


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

As i understand Leucomelas will climb a lot & use your back wall, while Galactonotus prefer the ground like Tinctorius. 
Those who have Galactonotus - pls correct me if i'm wrong!!!


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I own both and unfortunately havent heard any calling from either of my tanks as for boldness my galacts are alot bolder then my leucs. There the favorite of my frogs now.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. Would Galacs utilize my ledges and climb on my background. Both seem to be awesome frogs


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine does I always find one of mine perched on the tallest ledge. Also forgot to mention nice viv.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

my galacts love to climb, super bold and are AWESOME to watch as they stalk their food... and they do a lot of stalking, very hearty eaters, and grow like a weed. and its great to see more people are looking at these frogs!


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great thanks for the replies. I will go ahead and plan for Yellow Galacs : ). Can't wait to receive them. I'll provide updated pics. 

Thanks this was my second Vivarium design. My first Exo was alright but I didn't utilize ledges as much.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

where are you procuring the frogs from?


----------



## kamban (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your nice information.


----------

